# please help! how do i reset all default settings on CS4!



## frustrated guy (Dec 24, 2008)

crap i screwed up some alot of crap because i was messing around some stuff in code format.....now they're all saved and i restarted dreamweaver over and over again but the changes won't go away!!!!! (even rebooted my computer) 

how can i reset all my settings!! plz help!!!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you mean settings within the CS4 program, or setting to do with individual web pages?


----------

